# ##### WRUW Citizen - March 2021 #####



## Kilovolt




----------



## kenls

CB5007-51H today...


----------



## Tiribos

H610-T015581


----------



## ricPe

Cb5860

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb

I did wear this one for awhile last night


Today though, Work


Play


----------



## sky21

supawabb said:


> I did wear this one for awhile last night
> 
> 
> Today though, Work
> 
> 
> Play


Beautiful pics, you must be using quite a high quality camera!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## DiveCon2007




----------



## Dxnnis

Blue Monday 

Just realised the dates wrong


----------



## aafanatic

@Sugman Great photos of a great watch

Happy March 1st Monday! I woke wearing this ole thing: Skyhawk JY8051-59E (I still don't know what this coating is; TIC?)


----------



## Steve




----------



## Siddy




----------



## rwc_clt

Today is a great day to appreciate a perpetual calendar. This year marks the start of my third decade with this watch.


----------



## kenls

Promaster Tough BN0217-02E on a bracelet...


----------



## Steve




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Tuesday! Just put this one on to go get the vaccine Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

aafanatic said:


> Happy Tuesday! Just put this one on to go get the vaccine Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


Hope it all went well


----------



## kenls

Skyhawk today JY8070-54E...


----------



## 1386paul

BN7020 today, waiting on some Suppa adapters and bracelet to finish of the watch.
Cheers Paul


----------



## Tiribos

CC9020-54E


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos I really LOVE that CC9020 I can't get enough of seeing it in the flesh. More pics, hint hint

Happy Wednesday! Dentist appointment canceled  So, fun day with my wife and this JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## myltz400




----------



## jvspin

CTQ57-0954


----------



## cottontop

Vintage 1980's Railroad Approved
Joe


----------



## Steve




----------



## RM339




----------



## sky21

Yet another boring old Promaster diver on OEM bracelet, they're just so good!!


----------



## Tiribos

Fusion ..










BN0150-61E


----------



## Tiribos

BN0151-17L


----------



## aafanatic

@jvspin Loving that Chronomaster

Happy Thursday! This SST has won me over: JW0010-52E


----------



## sky21

aafanatic said:


> @jvspin Loving that Chronomaster
> 
> Happy Thursday! This SST has won me over: JW0010-52E


How does this one compare to all of your super premium Skyhawks?


----------



## aafanatic

@sky21 Well, it weighs 192 grams, it has no micro adjust, the mineral crystal has some deep scratches, and the massive crown actually does very little That being said, the three inexpensive, heavy steel Citizen that I have possess a charm that always reminds me of their quaint presence. ie, they are so heavy that I can't forget that I am wearing them


----------



## sky21

aafanatic said:


> @sky21 Well, it weighs 192 grams, it has no micro adjust, the mineral crystal has some deep scratches, and the massive crown actually does very little That being said, the three inexpensive, heavy steel Citizen that I have possess a charm that always reminds me of their quaint presence. ie, they are so heavy that I can't forget that I am wearing them


Haha, that's a great synopsis!! That's one of my favorite aspects of my SS BN0151, it's such a big hunk of steel I never forget it's there when I need it.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Never feed your Eco-Drive after midnight, it will spawn another!


----------



## Dxnnis

CitizenPromaster said:


> Never feed your Eco-Drive after midnight, it will spawn another!
> 
> View attachment 15747153


If only


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Have a great weekend  
AJ0100-02E


----------



## aafanatic

@1386paul Loving that SolarZilla on you
@Steve What a beautiful, pre-radio Controlled Skyhawk
@CitizenPromaster Congratulations on your true "Trip-lock" super beater

Happy Friday! I still love this mechanical GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## G-Shogun

My second eco-drive Promaster CB5007-51H.


----------



## aafanatic

@Kilovolt Great to see you and your beautiful chronographs
@G-Shogun Awesome acquisition

Happy Saturday! The coating on this is unlike anything I've experienced: BN0088-03E


----------



## 1386paul

Swapped out the rubber for the Suppa bracelet super comfortable


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## teaumaz

Promaster Tough today.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad




----------



## philskywalker

1386paul said:


> Swapped out the rubber for the Suppa bracelet super comfortable


Beautiful! Did you get the whole kit off of the site?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Sunday! Still lovin' this: BN0085-01E


----------



## 1386paul

philskywalker said:


> Beautiful! Did you get the whole kit off of the site?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did mate worth every dollar, makes the watch easier to wear.



suppaparts


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Science451




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Science451




----------



## RM339




----------



## Maddog1970

New Aqualand


----------



## aafanatic

Sorry that this is a day late; it was sitting on my PC unposted from yesterday this morning

Happy Tuesday! I woke wearing this: Signature Titanium Flyback Chrono AV1016-57E


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Wednesday! Still enjoying this Signature Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Siddy




----------



## aafanatic

@Science451 I really love seeing that F990 It looks great on that canvas as well
@fargelios Really great to see your Marinaut Always a pleasure

Happy Thursday! My beloved 100th anniversary F990 CC7015-55E


----------



## Dxnnis

Maddog1970 said:


> New Aqualand
> 
> View attachment 15757915


That's a real beauty you got yourself


----------



## Dxnnis

aafanatic said:


> @Science451 I really love seeing that F990 It looks great on that canvas as well
> @fargelios Really great to see your Marinaut Always a pleasure
> 
> Happy Thursday! My beloved 100th anniversary F990 CC7015-55E


Amazing


----------



## Maddog1970

Science451 said:


>


Oh wow.....busy, but man what a colour!

what model number is that?


----------



## MyNameIsVigil

Chronomaster AQ1030-57H


----------



## Tiribos

BJ2127-16E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> BJ2127-16E


Well there's a Promaster I've never seen before. Interesting sensor guard.


----------



## aafanatic

@CitizenPromaster Thanks for the "reveal" 

Happy Friday! I got the original bracelet back on this one: AV1000-57A


----------



## Science451

aafanatic said:


> @Science451 I really love seeing that F990 It looks great on that canvas as well


I always liked Citizen concept watch, CC0005-06E, from 2011... too expensive at that time  So I bought 100 anniversary version 



Maddog1970 said:


> Oh wow.....busy, but man what a colour!
> what model number is that?


*CC7005-16E*


----------



## GaryK30

CitizenPromaster said:


> Well there's a Promaster I've never seen before. Interesting sensor guard.


My BJ2128-05E has the same sensor guard. It's the same model with orange accents instead of yellow accents.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## jvspin

E510 movement, high accuracy, perpetual calendar.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @CitizenPromaster Thanks for the "reveal"
> 
> Happy Friday! I got the original bracelet back on this one: AV1000-57A


The original strap is in my opinion much prettier


----------



## kenls

The "new boy"...










On the wrist...


----------



## sky21

kenls said:


> The "new boy"...
> 
> View attachment 15763261
> 
> 
> On the wrist...
> 
> View attachment 15763263


Looks great on the bracelet, you got a great deal on that one!! Initial impressions? Do you think you will leave it on the bracelet or try some other straps?


----------



## kenls

Thanks. I notice its gone up in price (@£20) at Hillier's since I bought mine on Thursday. Still a good price though.

Initial impressions are, its small, exceptionally light at 102g and consequently comfortable. Legibility is great, second hand misses the mark on the odd occasion, but then what quartz watch doesn't.

Had it sized for my wrist (7.25") but needed to add in another link. I prefer to wear my watches on the loose side, (I know, I could've used the diver extension) hence I suspect this watch too will stay on the bracelet. But, I'm not discounting trying out a version of the Crown and Buckle Melange Perlon @Snaggletooth has/had on his In this THREAD (post #44)


----------



## PeterA

Love lollipops


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Saturday! I woke wearing this Titanium Sky 100th Anniversary CC7015-55E



Does this watch make me look Phat?!


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## 1386paul




----------



## Tiribos

F990










CC7014-82E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos That CC7014-82E looks amazing!! I am SO psyched that you got it

Happy Spring Forward! I woke wearing this Titanium Sky 100th Anniversary CC7015-55E


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

I've wanted one of these (Promaster Tough) for a while. I'm impressed...it looks a lot nicer in person than I was expecting.


----------



## Ti Man

Swapped over to summer time this AM...it was a breeze!


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Wolfsatz

Citizen SkyHawk ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jvspin

CTQ57-0934


----------



## jkpa

Again today


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## kenls

Going with the BN0205-10L diver today...


----------



## Rammus




----------



## jkpa

Damn..... the E820 movement in my Octavia wet the bed. I was changing the time to DST last night and suddenly the hands froze. Nothing worked. I tried the factory reset as well but that only worked for a second or two. Trying to charge to full battery today and will try again.

If no luck, I’ll send it in to Citizen.


----------



## aafanatic

@jkpa Fingers crossed I had a similar freeze with my Grand Complication change over I have it on the Cool Fire all night... No issue with my other 22 Citizen Eco Drive change over, though

Happy Monday! I woke wearing this Attesa Satellite Wave F100 CC2001-57A


----------



## jkpa

@aafanatic - Gave it some sun in the window this morning and here at lunch I tried the reset again and we're back, baby!


----------



## kenls

Going with the new lad today...










He's a lightweight


----------



## Tiribos

CC3005-51E


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Tuesday! This doesn't look so huge at this angle CC9030-51E


----------



## sky21

A full sun shot of my other old JDM Nighthawk Pilot PMD56-2771 showing the 4 solar panels under the dial. Pretty cool engineering by Citizen I think.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvspin

CB3010-57A World time, RF


----------



## Barnaby'sDad




----------



## Igorek




----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Promaster GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Wednesday! I woke wearing this GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## sky21

Still loving the MRK + FPF + Duratect Black uniqueness of the JDM Nighthawk Pilot PMD56-2772.


----------



## Rocket1991

jvspin said:


> CB3010-57A World time, RF
> View attachment 15770480


Clean, legible... love this design!


----------



## jvspin

Rocket1991 said:


> Clean, legible... love this design!


The blue dial version (-57L) is really nice. The micro-adjustable on the fly clasp is nice too. Pressing the buttons can release the clasp or let you slide the band to one of three positions. Hardened titanium is comfortable and super scratch resistant. Sapphire crystal. Love Citizen's quality materials and workmanship!


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Thursday! I woke wearing this GT-200 NB0070-57E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TehKing

Just came in today.


----------



## jvspin

EBJ74-2822 a smaller watch at only 34mm. Starting to get visually used to the smaller sized watches.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Today I'm wearing my "I can't believe it's not stainless steel" early TIC watch.










Compare this to the frosted look of my 1 year younger TIC watch










Same watch, same surface treatment, different polish and brush?


----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> Today I'm wearing my "I can't believe it's not stainless steel" early TIC watch.
> 
> View attachment 15775185
> 
> 
> Compare this to the frosted look of my 1 year younger TIC watch
> 
> View attachment 15775184
> 
> 
> Same watch, same surface treatment, different polish and brush?


This bracelet is really cool. " Viril "


----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Afternoon swap, trialling a NATO...


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Afternoon swap, trialling a NATO...
> 
> View attachment 15776261
> 
> 
> View attachment 15776262


Such a handsome watch, looks great


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Such a handsome watch, looks great


Thanks @Dxnnis, fast becoming a favourite of mine.


----------



## kenls

Sticking with the NATO trial and the Ray Mears of course...










edit:
Remembered to weigh this combo. On the bracelet (for my 7.25" wrist) 102g. On the NATO, 70g.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty awesome


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Saturday! GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## kenls

Evening (strap) switch. Converted the grey one to a single pass. He's now down to a svelte 64g lightweight.


----------



## sky21

kenls said:


> Evening (strap) switch. Converted the grey one to a single pass. He's now down to a svelte 64g lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 15778054


Very nice, with that weight you are getting very close to G-Shock square territory!!


----------



## doug725

Just arrived.


----------



## kenls

sky21 said:


> Very nice, with that weight you are getting very close to G-Shock square territory!!


Thanks @sky21, I have a few squares and yes I agree, he is getting very close.


----------



## Mike48




----------



## fjmaze




----------



## Dxnnis

BN0151 for Sunday morning


----------



## kenls

Still stuck on the Ray Mears...


----------



## Tiribos

ATD53-3001


----------



## sky21

PMD56-2771


----------



## CitizenPromaster

sky21 said:


> PMD56-2771
> 
> View attachment 15779609


Can you please align the slide rule numbers haha


----------



## sky21

CitizenPromaster said:


> Can you please align the slide rule numbers haha


Haha, it honestly doesn't bother me at all. I don't even see them really. I guess that is pretty much frowned upon around here though.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

sky21 said:


> Haha, it honestly doesn't bother me at all. I don't even see them really. I guess that is pretty much frowned upon around here though.


I'm just pulling your leg. Us OCD folks are still in the minority, even on WUS!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

See, philskywalker just proved my point


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos That is a beautiful Attesa That crown guard reminds me of the Marinuat series. Is that one new to you?

Happy Sunday! I woke wearing this stealth Skyhawk: JY8051-59E


----------



## Droyal

Giving this some sun today.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## ian 1

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos That is a beautiful Attesa That crown guard reminds me of the Marinuat series. Is that one new to you?
> 
> Happy Sunday! I woke wearing this stealth Skyhawk: JY8051-59E


Wow I love the green


----------



## CitizenPromaster

St. Anger 'round my neck, black DLC 'round my wrist.


Tiribos said:


> This bracelet is really cool. " Viril "


----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> St. Anger 'round my neck, black DLC 'round my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15781098


Only good choices ?










BY0084-56E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> Only good choices 🤘
> 
> View attachment 15781309
> 
> 
> BY0084-56E


C'est magnifique, we can start a club haha


----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> C'est magnifique, we can start a club haha


Or a challenge hehe


----------



## Sugman




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Monday! I woke wearing this Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


----------



## spm17




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Tuesday! I woke wearing this Steel Skyhawk JY0000-53E


----------



## Rile

On Haveston strap









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Signature Grand Classic NB0040


----------



## Tiribos

ATV53-2931 - U680-T013252


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos I love seeing that Attesa U680 What a beauty

Happy Wednesday! I woke wearing this 30th anniversary Titanium Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## spm17

Brycen for my Thursday.

















-Shawn


----------



## ipoppa33

Day 3







with my new to me EcoZilla. I am smitten!


----------



## Tiribos

PMD56-2952


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Thursday! GPS Navihawk CC9030-51E


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB0070


























Just arrived today. This watch is SO SHINY. Love the polished facets everywhere, inside and out.


----------



## Rojote




----------



## fjmaze

Todays choice...


----------



## sticky




----------



## doug725




----------



## aafanatic

@Ziptie Congratulations! That GT-200 NB0070-57E looks amazing If you get a chance, check out how the crown and the outer crown guard actually mate

Happy Friday! Attesa F950 CC4004-66E "Shadow of the Moon"


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## fjmaze

Newly acquired, bought as a gift, but I just dont know if it will be







. Lol


----------



## Tiribos

CC7015-55E


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Finally!  I'm still waiting to see a pic of your CC7015 

Happy Saturday! Still loving this 30th Anniversary Titanium Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## colorblind




----------



## ck13

Picked this up for a steal. Great daily watch.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17

Stealth(BV1085-14E) for my Monday.

















-Shawn


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33

Zilla Sunday


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## CitizenPromaster

It doesn't work (dead battery) but it's still pretty!








I don't understand how people can wear bracelets sized exactly to their wrist, like this watch currently is. It feels so tight! I need a spare cm (or 1 link "too much") so I can move the bracelet around and let my wrist get some air.


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker I didn't know you had a JY8051-59E That looks awesome

Happy Mondayu! PMV65-2242


----------



## johngr




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Tuesday! JY8069-88E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

CB0171 can't seem to take it off.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> CB0171 can't seem to take it off.


I like to think in solutions.


----------



## behnam

Here is my skyhawk


----------



## spm17

My only perpetual calendar and titanium piece as well. Citizen FTW!(BL5350-59L)

















-Shawn


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## freqmgr88

That's a beaut Shawn!


spm17 said:


> My only perpetual calendar and titanium piece as well. Citizen FTW!(BL5350-59L)
> View attachment 15797517
> 
> 
> View attachment 15797518
> 
> -Shawn


----------



## MaDTempo

Since 1997, running strong.


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Wednesday! I love this forum: getting to see all these Citizen in the wild

CC9030-51E 1/2 lbs. Navihawk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33

Got new shoes and I really like the watch better. It fits better and I think it looks better.


----------



## Teeuu

One of my all-time favorite watches.


----------

